# دروس artcam شرح مع الصور



## salah_design (8 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الاعزاء اسعد الله اوقاتكم
سنفرد في هذا الموضوع فقط دروس artcam مشروحة مع الصور وان شاء الله يكون هذا الشرح في ميزان حسناتكم
فارجوا من جميع الاخوة الخبراء والمتعلمين وضع شروحات بما تجود به انفسهم خدمة لاخواننا وان شاء الله تحسب لهم صدقة جارية في ميزان حسناتهم
وكلي ثقة انكم اهلا لها ان شاء الله
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## salah_design (8 أكتوبر 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء 
اضع بين يديكم روابط لبعض الدروس مشروحة بالصور وان شاء الله تعم الفائده
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t234436.html
درس عمل قالب شوكولاته

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t233866.html
درس عمل ورقة شجر

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t233557.html
درس بسيط على الارت كام

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t235260.html
درس احلى دبدوب


----------



## mecadiag (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلأ.


----------



## أبوعبدالله (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ... خير الناس انفعهم للناس ... يا ريت تكمل


----------



## salah_design (10 أكتوبر 2011)

mecadiag قال:


> شكرا جزيلأ.


العفو اخي 
لا شكر على واجب
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## salah_design (10 أكتوبر 2011)

أبوعبدالله قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ... خير الناس انفعهم للناس ... يا ريت تكمل


واياك اخي العزيز
ان شاء الله سوف نستمر حتى يعم العلم بين كل الاخوة العرب
ان شاء الله القادم افضل 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## وليد وصفى (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salah_design (20 نوفمبر 2011)

وليد وصفى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


حياك الله اخي وليد
واهلا وسهلا بكم في ملتقى المهندسين العرب وقسم التحكم الرقمي 
اشكر مرورك


----------



## يحيى يحيى (25 يناير 2012)

جززاك الله كل كل خير


----------



## rafidn (25 يناير 2012)

الف شكر اخويه على الشرح الراقي


----------



## gaffar_om (23 أبريل 2012)

اخي خالد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي و بركاتة
افضل العلم من تعلمه و عمل به و علمه
فنفع الله بك و نفعك وزادك من فيضه


----------



## حسن توما (16 يناير 2013)

يا جماعة كل ما بشوف عنوان درس عن الارت كام بدخل عليه ولكني لا اجد شئ ارجو المساعدة


----------

